# and... Any "stores" or places I can go to see frogs and setups in NNJ?



## Michael43 (Oct 12, 2009)

I def want to do this and I apologize for all the noob stuff but is there anywhere in the area that has a good selections of darts and sells them? Or any1 close enough to west milford that would let me see their setups?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pm Jason Desantis, he has some stuff for sale at the moment, if you're looking to buy stuff. He is in Northern NJ too.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> Pm Jason Desantis, he has some stuff for sale at the moment, if you're looking to buy stuff. He is in Northern NJ too.


He's not in North NJ. He's central. But talk to him anyway.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well he's up in north/central is what I'm tried to say. I doubt he can be that much farther from him. It's quite a long drive from Keyport (where I live), which is true central NJ.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool... you're in Keyport? My girl's house is in Matawan. We're sort of neighbors.lol... on the weekends at least.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am about 8 miles from the mystery line between north and central jersey. Oh and if you wanted to stop by sometime you more then welcome. Not to many pet stores around that have tropical frog displays let alone dart frog displays.
J


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm located in Hoboken nj my collection is nice size but my tanks aren't super nice like some of thenther db members but I am in the processnof re doing them befor my son is born.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I'm actually in Union Beach, most people are unaware of this tiny town's existence, so I just refer to it as Keyport, which is our neighboring town.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm just waiting on George (ggazonas) to chime in. I think he's closer to you (less than 1 hour drive from west milford) and he's got a sizeable collection that can display what you're looking for. 

Sorry, George, for volunteering you.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ErickG said:


> I'm just waiting on George (ggazonas) to chime in. I think he's closer to you (less than 1 hour drive from west milford) and he's got a sizeable collection that can display what you're looking for.
> 
> Sorry, George, for volunteering you.


no worries, pmed the poster this morning


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got a few vivs set up and I'm in Chester NJ


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

You should certainly look into Andy's (Brooklyndartfrogs) and others meetings in the area. They are always worth attending. Also, the regional reptile show in Whiteplains (November 29) has a number of breeders in attendence. Good luck!


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

excited to move back to jersey and build up my collection again. I have a lot of stuff out on loan that I have been missing. Things will be pretty crazy for a while but by june I should have a nice frog room in new brunswick. Want to focus more on vivarium design than having every pumilio locale or anything but I do hope to become a lot more active in the area.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

ghettopieninja said:


> excited to move back to jersey and build up my collection again. I have a lot of stuff out on loan that I have been missing. Things will be pretty crazy for a while but by june I should have a nice frog room in new brunswick. Want to focus more on vivarium design than having every pumilio locale or anything but I do hope to become a lot more active in the area.


Let me know when you get settled. I am in Highland Park.
Jeremy


----------

